

Contribute your own list of HTML5 resources to HTML5 Search by forking project - kinlan
https://github.com/PaulKinlan/HTML5Search

======
kinlan
In the interests of being transparent about the project all the sites that are
indexed are being held on <http://www.html5search.com/sites.html> and by
forking the project and committing the change I can then pull (or not) the
change with an explanation of why it was accepted or rejected.

